# Hooked headers not clearing adjusting rod



## oilburner66 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all I have a 70 gto with a 400 and a Muncie. The car has hooker competition long tubes. Everything has fit a ok except the adjusting rod for the clutch. One of the tubes is pretty much completely in the way even if I swap the rod around (the tip where the cotter pin goes scrapes). Has anyone seen this? They are supposed to.fit a broad range of years of the gto. I'm assuming my option is the good old bash in with a hammer but space is limited to swing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pics included.


----------

